# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Dështimi i gjuhës standarde shqipe te gegët!

## Davius

*Akademik Qosja, pse nuk e pranoni realitetin për dështimin e gjuhës standarde shqipe te gegët ?!*


28 mars 2006 /TN

Shkruan: Rifat Buzhala, Frankfurt (Gjermani) 

Është bërë traditë tashmë që ata të cilët kanë marrë pjesë në Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit të Gjuhës Shqipe, më 1972, në Tiranë, pra tridhjetë e katër vite më parë, kurrë nuk janë në gjendje të lëshojnë pe nga gabimet që kanë bërë, sepse po u bëhet, kështu kuptohet nga fjalët e tyre, se po u zhbëhet historia që gjoja ata kanë bërë kur kanë nënshkruar rregullat drejtshkrimore të gjuhës shqipe që, sikundër kanë dëshmuar disa pjesëmarrës dhe jopjesëmarrës në Kongres, janë vendosur me diktatin e ideologjisë sunduese të kohës dhe pikërisht me dëshirën e diktatorit Enver Hoxha. 

Unë kam bindjen se po të mos vendosej ashtu si dëshironte vetë diktatori, njëri nga anëtarët e komisionit hartues të atyre rregullave, gjuhëtari  më i madh shqiptar i të gjitha kohërave deri sot, Eqrem Çabej, kurrë nuk do të kishte vënë nënshkrimin e tij në hartimin dhe vënien në jetë të atyre rregullave drejtshkrimore që morën rrugë që nga 1972 e këtej. 

Mirëpo, pa vënien e atij nënshkrimi, Eqrem Çabej nuk do të mund të punonte më për gjuhën shqipe dhe të bënte atë punë kolosale që e bëri, e cila për të ishte më shumë se jeta, më shumë se çdo gjë tjetër në jetën e tij, ndërkaq gjuhësisë shqiptare me siguri do t'i mungonte fjalori etimologjik që na e la ai,mjerisht i papërfunduar nga vdekja që e mori autorin në kulmin e krijimtarisë së tij. Dhe krejt me vend më duket mendimi se ishte Çabej ai i cili la mendimin, edhe pse në rrethana të vështira për kohën, për "përmirësimet e nevojshme në të ardhmen", kur të krijohen kushtet për të diskutuar më demokratikisht, të atyre rregullave drejtshkrimore. 

Në atë Kongres morën pjesë edhe disa studiues shqiptarë nga Kosova dhe nga trojet e tjera etnike shqiptare, të cilët e nënshkruan vënien në jetë të atij drejtshkrimi kryesisht duke u bazuar në parullën atëherë të kuptueshme dhe të dëshirueshme atëherë e sot politike e kombëtare "Një komb - një gjuhë letrare". 

Për kohën kur u venndos që shqiptarët të kenë një gjuhë gjithandej nga flitet shqipja, pra një gjuhë të njësuar, mund të kuptohet disi shkelja që iu bë dialektit më të zhvilluar dhe më të pasur të gjuhës shqipe në atë kohë - gegërishtes, nën emrin e parullës "Një komb - një gjuhë letrare" nga studiuesit e Kosovës dhe të trojeve të tjera etnike  shqiptare, por sot kur kanë kaluar më shumë se tri dekada dhe vendimi i atëhershëm ka dalë i dështuar me vetë faktin se gjuha e njësuar nuk po përvetësohet dot prej shtatëdhjetë për qind të popullsisë shqiptare, këmbëngulja për të mos ndryshuar gjë në drejtshkrimin e gjuhës shqipe, në përmirësimin e atyre rregullave drejtshkrimore sa më shpejt që të jetë e mundshme, mund të quhet një veprim arrogant me të cilin i bëhet dëm më së shumti vetë gjuhës shqipe. Lumi që fryhet, del nga shtrati dhe bën rrëmujë, shkakton dëme të paparashikueshme. Por puna është që të mos e lëmë këtë lumë ta lëshojë shtratin. Këtë më së miri mund ta bëjnë edhe ata që vunë nënshkrimin e tyre për miratimin e atyre rregullave. 

Sa më shumë dhe gjatë që shpërfillen kërkesat e arsyeshme të gegëve që në gjuhën standarde të ngriten në normë edhe disa nga elementet kryesore të dialektit të tyre, sepse do të ishin në të mirë të gegëve e të toskëve njëkohësisht dhe të cilat do të lehtësonin komunikimin mes tyre, aq më shumë do të shtohen zërat për një gjuhë të dytë standarde shqipe me bazë këtë dialekt. Shenjat janë tashmë. Por çështja është të mos shkohet aq larg, sepse nuk jemi popull që kemi nevojë për dy gjuhë standarde, aq më tepër kur jemi një popull jo dhe aq i madh dhe jo me ndryshime të mëdha dialektore. 

Njërit prej tyre, pra njërit prej atyre që ka marrë pjesë vullnetshëm në atë Kongres, Rexhep Qosjes, si njëri prej atyre që nuk duan të dëgjojnë dhe të marrin parasysh dështimin e synimit të atij Kongresi, sepse ashtu u flet "mendja historike", i nxitur nga artikulli i tij "Identiteti kombëtar dhe gjuha standarde", në të cilin shkruan aq autoritetshëm, sikur "gjuha letrare, në të vërtetë standarde shqipe" të jetë përvetësuar nga më shumë se nëntëdhjetë për qind e popullsisë shqiptare, pra si punë që nuk duhet diskutuar më për të, si punë tashmë e kryer përgjithmonë, duke mos dashur të shohë qëllimisht dështimin (realitetin) e atij Kongresi, do të kisha dëshiruar t'i shtroj disa pyetje, aq sa mund të pyetet në këtë mënyrë, se pse këmbëngul kaq shumë në të tijën, në një gjë që ka dështuar, edhe pse ai ndoshta kurrë në jetën e tij nuk do të ndryshojë mendje. 

Rexhep Qosja nuk është gjuhëtar, por flet për gjuhën më shumë se gjuhëtarët, sepse "gjuhët standarde nuk janë fryt i prirjeve dhe i punës së gjuhëtarëve", - thotë ai! Të vazhdojmë, pra, edhe pse që tash e di se ai do të vazhdojë të këmbëngulë përjetshëm në të tijën... 

Shumë herë ju, i nderuar Rexhep Qosja, keni thënë se jeni, natyrisht politikisht, me popullin, por praktikisht ju ka ngjarë e kundërta, nuk keni qenë me popullin! Edhe në punë gjuhe mendoni se jeni me historinë dhe me të ardhmen historike, rrjedhimisht edhe me popullin, dmth. me atë që do t'i qëndrojë historisë, por praktikisht historia po dëshmon edhe në punë gjuhe kundër mendimeve tuaja, sepse pjesës më të madhe të popullsisë shqiptare, shtatëdhjetë për qind të saj, i është mohuar të shprehurit me bërthamën e dialektit të saj, me shpirtin e saj. 

Është mohuar pa të drejtë kategoria foljore e paskajores gege, si forma kryesore gramatikore e përdorur nga gegët. Paskajorja (infinitivi gegë), dhe jo vetëm ajo, është më shumë se shpirti për gegën, më shumë se bërthama për shprehjen, prandaj pse bëheni pengesë për integrimin e saj ose pse  nuk ndërmerrni diçka për integrimin e saj në gjuhën stndarde, por na flitni vetëm për "thesar leksikor dhe frazeologjik pak a shumë të lënë pas dore" të trevave veriore në gjuhën shqipe, kur edhe vetë e dini se pa të gega nuk di nga t'ia nisë dhe si ta mbarojë shprehjen, mendimin, fjalinë, ligjëraten, shakanë etj. 

Rrethanat dhe koha atëherë kanë bërë që ju të jeni njëri nga nënshkruesit në Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit të Gjuhës Shqipe, në cilësinë e drejtorit të Institutit Albanologjik të Prishtinës, por sot, pas gati tridhjetë e katër viteve, të këmbëngulni që kjo gjymtyrë e gjallë gramatikore gege të mos integrohet në gjuhën shqipe, është vërtet për t'u habitur. Madje ju e quani çintegrim këtë çështje përderisa nuk e përmendi fare në artikullin tuaj "Identiteti kombëtar dhe gjuha standarde", dmth. diçka që vjen nga gegët domosdo sipas jush duhet të quhet çintegrim, kur gegët po duan hiç më pak dhe hiç më shumë sesa edhe ata të integrohen së paku në çështje gjuhe, sepse mjaft janë mohuar në fusha të tjera të rëndësishme dhe më pak të rëndësishme, në jetën shqiptare. 

Ajo që thuani ju se nëse bëhet ndryshimi i drejtshkrimit, dalja pra nga toskërishtja, edhe pse hartuesit e atyre rregullave gjithnjë janë munduar të thonë se gjuha e njësuar përbëhet nga elementet gjuhësore gege e toske, pra te mashtrojnë opinionin publik se gjoja edhe gegërishtja është e përfaqësuar me një përqindje mjaft të madhe ( e kjo në vetvete përmban përgjigjen për padrejtësinë që i është bërë gegërishtes, pra donit të na e mbushnit mendjen me përdhunë për një gjë që nuk ishte e saktë, duke na e rritur përfaqësimin e gegërishtes deri në tridhjetë për qind në standard, edhe pse në të vërtetë nuk ishte më shumë se 5 %), mund të humbasë e gjithë ajo pasuri letrare që është shkruar që nga miratimi i rregullave të drejtshkrimit, është e pakuptueshme si thënie, sidomos nga ju që shumë herë jeni shquar për mendime të qëndrueshme edhe për diakroninë, edhe për sinkroninë në kulturën shqiptare në përgjithësi. 

Por jo, kur ka qenë puna për çështje politike, atje keni gabuar shumë dhe shumëherë rënd dhe pafalshëm, por ajo është një temë tjetër për të cilën do të shkruajnë gjeneratat e ardhshme, ata që do të merren me biografinë tuaj në përgjithësi dhe atë politike në veçanti, sepse keni bërë gjurmë në jetën tonë edhe politike, edhe kulturore sa për të shkruar mbi ato që ju i keni thënë për çdo fushë jetësore shqiptare, sado shumë mendime e vlerësime tuaja do të quhen anakronike, sepse vërtet janë anakronike. 

Them politike, sepse edhe gjuhën doni ta shikoni nga aspektet politike, jo thjesht gjuhësore, bile duke na e përzier me atdhetarizëm, si çështje kombëtare, që, siç thuani, do ta ketë të ardhmen ashtu si e pati vendosur Kongresi historik, nënshkrues i të cilit jeni edhe ju, prandaj gaboni edhe kësaj radhe! Nuk e mendoni, i nderuar Qosje, se kështu, si gegë që jemi, na keni lënë pa gojë, pa ditur si t'ia nisim shprehjes, t'ia marrim letrarçe apo si na ka mësuar nëna, t'ia marrim toskërisht apo me gjuhën e fëmijërisë sonë, të mendohemi për të gjetur shprehjen apo ashtu si na ka mësuar jeta të flasim, pra me lehtësinë e pasjes së gjuhës në vetvete! 

Edhe në shkollë, i nderuar Qosje, mësuesit e mi kanë folur gjithnjë gegërisht, megjithëse Kongresi e kishte bërë punën e tij, i kishit firmosur ju dhe të tjerët ato rregulla që nuk qenë kurrë për dhe me popullin, për shumicën e tij! Madje jo vetëm mësuesit e lëndëve të tjera, por, për habinë tuajën dhe tonën, edhe mësuesit e gjuhës shqipe nuk dinin të flitnin gjuhën e normuar, gjuhën e njësuar, gjuhën letrare madje, si thuhej dhe thuhet dhe sot, "të sotme shqipe" edhe pse ata mund ta kishin studjuar!  

E pse thuhej "e sotme shqipe" i nderuar Qosje? Për ta harruar të djeshmen, atë gjuhë që kishte bërë historinë, atë gjuhë me të cilën kishte filluar të shkruhej kjo gjuhë hyjnore, gjuha shqipe pra, gegërisht, me Buzukun në krye, me Budin në vazhdim, me Bardhin e Bogdanin e shumë e shumë të tjerë, të cilët na ishin dhe janë shkrimtarët e parë shqiptarë, dialektin e të cilëve ju, baballarët e kombit, doni ta vdisni me një grumbull rregullash gjuhësore, me dekret komunist (diktatori vështronte nga një pozitë e mirë në sallë të Kongresit se mos po i luhej ndonjë presje asaj që kishte vendosur ai), të përkrahur fuqishëm edhe nga ju vetë, i nderuar Qosje. 

Pse, i nderuar, bëni kështu, pse ngulni këmbë në një punë që po dëshmon e tashmja  kundër dëshirës suaj të zjarrtë për ta bërë zap gjuhën me të cilën na shkruanin shkrimtarët më të mirë shqiptarë? Pse? Pse ia zëni frymën Mjedjes, poezia e të cilit na ka mahnitur me thellësinë e çiltërsinë e saj, na mahnit edhe sot ?! Pse i nderuar Qosje, na e ndaloni gjuhën e Fishtës, mu të njatij shpirti kombëtar të cilin deshi të na e ndalojë raca sllave, të përkrahur shumë edhe nga dashamirët e asaj race mbrenda shqiptarëve, dashamirë i të cilëve jeni dhe bëhuni edhe ju !  Pse?! 

Pse nuk doni, si njohës i mirë i shkrimeve shqipe, ta pranoni se me vënien e nënshkrimit tuaj e keni vdekur penën e shumë shkrimtarëve, poetëve, dramaturgëve, satirikëve, komediografëve etj. të sotëm për së gjalli, të cilët rastësisht i ka falur Zoti gegë? Pra e keni vdekur Letërsinë e madhe shqipe. Pse?! Pse nuk doni ta pranoni gabimin që keni bërë atëherë, që për kohën mund të arsyetohej disi, dhe të mbroni tani një punë më me mend, të shpëtoni gjuhën në të cilën keni shkruar një jetë të tërë? 

Them gjuhën, sepse gegërishtja është vetë gjuha shqipe po aq sa edhe toskërishtja, e cila u vu pa kriteret e duhura gjuhësore si gjuhë standarde për shqiptarët. Pse?! A keni harruar se veprat tuaja i keni filluar në dialektin kundër të cilit sot jeni me aq këmbëngulje dhe madje të cilat lexohen më me qejf nga lexuesit sesa këto të tjerat në gjuhën e normuar, të sotme shqipe, gjuhën letrare, standardin apo gjuhën kombëtare, sikundër na e quani ju dhe adhuruesit e tjerë të Kongresit të Drejtshkrimit! 

Një dialekt bëhet dhe vendoset si gjuhë standarde kur atë dialekt apo të folme e përkrah dhe e përqafon shumica e atij populli. Ndërkaq kjo nuk po ngjet te ne shqiptarët. Kështu bëhuni edhe pas kaq viteve një vazhdues i denjë i diktatit edhe pas shembjes së komunizmit, vazhdues i dhunës gjuhësore me këtë rast edhe pas vdekjes së diktatorit - diktaturës, vazhdues i njëmendësisë edhe pas shtrirjes së shumëmendësië në trojet shqiptare. Dhuna nuk vihet në jetë vetëm me dajak, shumëherë është më e keqe kur vihet me laps, sepse mund ta këtë jetëgjatësinë më të madhe, mbetet e shkruar. Dhe ju po vazhdoni ta përforconi vendimin e dhunës ne stilin se ne e kemi vendosur atëherë, qoftë mirë apo keq, dhe ashtu duhet të mbetet... 

I nderuari Qosje, nëse nuk e keni parë deri tash, nuk e shihni sot dhe nuk parashihni hiç për të ardhmen për gjuhën, për gjendjen e saj në trojet shqiptare andej nga flitet gegërisht se sa mbrapa ka mbetur gjuha standarde dhe se edhe sa kohë nuk do të përqafohet ajo në të ardhmen nga shumica e shqiptarëve, që tash më shtohet edhe më dyshimi për shumë vlerësime që keni dhënë për të kaluarën historike, për të tashmen dhe shumë më shumë për të nesërmen. 

Ju me siguri mendoni se unë dua të shkoj drejt një identiteti të ri, sepse tash kjo është në modë për t'ia mbyllur gojën tjetrit, por unë ju them që përpara se nuk keni të drejtë. Unë po dua të integrohem në Shqipëri, në rrënjët e gjuhës shqipe edhe me këto elementet e mia gjuhësore, me bërthamën e dialektit tim, me infinitivin e shqipes ( e pse jo edhe me disa elemente të tjera gjuhësore të domosdoshme të dialektit tim), sepse shqipja standarde nuk ka infinitiv, atë ia hoqën asaj me diktat, pa kritere gjuhësore, ia hoqën me dhunë pa fije dhimbje, sikur të kishte qenë i një gjuhe armike, i një gjuhe që ka sjellë kërcënim për gjuhën shqipe dhe jo i një dialekti me të cilin ka filluar të shkruhet gjuha shqipe dhe nga i cili vërtet ka dalë Letërsia e madhe në gjuhën shqipe! 

Kaq dua unë, të shprehem me gjuhën në të cilën u shprehen ata që lanë gjurmë në gjuhën dhe letërsinë shqipe, korifenjtë e saj: Kristoforidhi, Mjedja, Fishta, Shiroka, Gurakuqi, Xhuvani, Prenushi, Koliqi, Camaj etj., të cilët doni t'i vdisni me përdhunë, sepse doni t'ua ndaloni fëmijëve shqiptarë dialektin me të cilin ata i dhanë shqipes më shumë se shumë shkrimtarë të tjerë në dialektin tonë, të shqipes gjithashtu, po aq të rëndësishëm e të respektuar - toskërisht. Të jeni i bindur, i nderuar Qosje, se unë jam për një gjuhë standarde (letrare) ku do të mund të përfshiheshin të gjitha elementet gjuhësore që e mbajnë gjallë shqipen jo vetëm nga gegërishtja, por dhe nga toskërishtja. 

Gegërishten dhe toskërishten nuk mund t'i ndaj. Dhe as të shkel njërën prej tyre. Pasurinë gjuhësore, ngado që të vijë ajo, nuk e kemi për ta hedhur, për ta nënvlerësuar, por për ta shfrytëzuar maksimalisht... E njëra ndër to, që është bërthama e saj, është paskajorja gege, e cila do t'ua mundësonte të gjithë shqiptarëve të kuptohen shumë më lehtë mes tyre dhe t'i kuptojnë me lehtësinë më të madhe veprat e letërsisë shqipe të shkruara dhe që do të shkruhen. Pastaj vjen thesari dhe frazeologjia gege, që duhen të futen në standard, sepse nuk mund të ketë frazeologji gege në standard pa paskajoren gege, e cila ka lidhje të pandashme me të. 

Them të letërsisë shqipe, sepse veprat më të mira letrare vërtet janë shkruar në dialektin gegë, deshëm ne apo nuk deshëm ta pranojmë. Por diçka e tillë nuk u shkrua që prej Kongresit, përveçse me përjashtime të rralla. Martin Camaj dhe ndonjë tjetër shkruan, por shkruan në diasporë, atje ku  nuk mund të mbërrinte dora e zgjatur e nomenklaturës së kuqe. Ndërkaq, në të gjitha trojet shqiptare kjo gjë qe bërë e pamundshme. Pse nuk ndërmerrni gjë për ta ngritur infinitivin në standard, i nderuar, pse e leni këtë punë për gjeneratat e ardhshme kur ju, që e frenuat, jeni ende gjallë, prandaj përmirësojeni këtë gabim para se të ikni nga kjo botë. 

Ju jeni shtatëdhjetë vjeçar, prandaj, nëse ju jep Zoti shëndet, e unë jua dëshiroj këtë shumë, mund të bëni ende diçka për shpirtin e gjuhës shqipe, pa të cilin, pa infinitivin pra, shqipja standarde do të jetë e destinuar të thahet, të vyshket, të mos japë ëmbëlsinë e saj, bukurinë e saj, të largohet nga masat e popullit, "të bëhet një gjuhë letre, një gjuhë atificiale". Ju jeni njeri i vendosur kur doni të thoni diçka, të bëni diçka, qoftë kjo çështje politike, qoftë kulturore, prandaj edhe gjuhësore, edhe nëse nuk përputhet me të vërtetën, por edhe kur përputhet me të. 

Kujtojeni shkatërrimin e Shqipërisë që e quajtët "revolucion" më 1997, "revolucion" që ia dha namin e zi atëherë Shqipërisë! Të përkrahurit nga ju ishin ata që edhe në punë gjuhe frenojnë shumë, pra përkrahej ajo linjë...! Ju dini të jeni i rreptë në vlerësime, ju dini t'i thuani të bardhës e zezë dhe të zezës e bardhë, prandaj bëjeni kësaj radhe të zezën të bardhë, thuajeni se keni gabuar në Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit të Gjuhës Shqipe kur i dhatë udhë shqipes gjoja letrare, që ishte e destinuar që në fillim të dështojë. 

Këtë e them me dhimbje, jo pse dua të mohojë diçka, por se edhe pas gati tridhjetë e katër viteve (në nëntor të këtij viti bëhen 34 vite ) pas Kongresit, që ju e quani me siguri datë historike, sepse vutë firmën për të, ende fëmijët shqiptarë, pra shtatdhjetë për qind të fëmijëve shqiptarë, nuk mund të thonë kur flasin nënë, por thonë nanë. Nënë thonë vetëm kur e lexojnë në librat letrarë, kur duhet ta shqiptojnë me domosdo. 

Dhe është kështu, sepse jo vetëm ata e kanë vështirë të thonë nënë, por edhe nënat e tyre ende edhe pas gati tridhjetë e katër viteve jetë të drejtshkrimit të njësuar nuk mund të thonë "eja te nëna", por thonë "eja te nana", nuk dinë të thonë "Djali i nënës zgjohu se të ka ardhur koha për të shkuar / të shkosh  në shkollë!", por thonë "Djali i nanës zgjohu se të ka ardhë koha me shkue ne shkollë!". 

Dhe jo vetëm nënat, por as mësuesit e tyre në shkollë, pas kaq viteve drejtshkrim të njësuar, nuk thonë nëna, por nana, nuk thonë për të shkuar, për të ardhur, për të mësuar, për të punuar etj., por thonë me shkue, me ardhë, me mësue, me punue etj. Zbritni njëherë te mësuesit tanë dhe vërtetojeni këtë, madje te mësuest e gjuhës shqipe,  aty afër diku në Prishtinë, nëse nuk e dini deri tani! 

Thonë, sepse kjo, paskajorja e mirëfilltë shqipe, është shpirti i gjuhës shqipe, pa të cilën nuk mund të flasë një gegë. Destan Bajraktari në një libër të tij "Fjalë të urta dhe thënie popullore shqipe", botuar më 1994 në Prishtinë, shënon mbi 800 shembuj me fjalë të urta dhe thënie popullore shqipe që nisin me paskajoren gege, pa numëruar të tjerët në mbrendësinë e tyre (shih Paskajorja... e Dr.Nuhi Veselajt).   
Pa të, pra, janë të rrezikuara themelet e saj. Dhe jo vetëm nxënësit, prindërit, mësuesit, profesorët, por edhe akademikët shqiptarë në Kosovë, madje ata të cilët një jetë të tërë merren me gjuhën shqipe, në shtëpitë e tyre nuk e flasin gjuhën standarde, sepse duan në radhë të parë të kuptohen më lehtë nga bashkëbiseduesit: nga vëllai, nga motra, nga prindërit, nga fqinjët etj. 

A nuk na e tha këtë kryeakademiku shqiptar në Kosovë se kur flet në shtëpi përdor një gjuhë (dialekt) tjetër me fëmijët e tij, kur flet me preshevarët, flet nëndialektin e atjeshëm, ndërkaq me kolegët e tij përdor edhe gjuhën standarde! "Unë përdor tri variacione në jetën time, - thotë ai. - Përdor shqipen standarde, siç po bëj tash. Përdor një gegërishte që nuk është standarde, por që është e kultivuar. 

Dhe, përdor edhe një gegërishte dialektore. Me fëmijët e mi gegërishten dialektore nuk e përdor, sepse ata nuk e dinë. Kur flas me të afërmit e mi në Preshevë, flas dialektin e Preshevës. Ka dallim midis gegërishtes që flas në shtëpi (pra, gegërisht flet kryeakademiku ynë në shtëpi e kjo tregon se gjuha standarde është bërë "një gjuhë letre" !) dhe gegërishtes që flas atje" - fjalë të Rexhep Ismajlit, aktualisht kryetar i ASHAK dhe i konsideruar si njëri ndër gjuhëtarët shqiptarë më të mirë të gjallë! 

E kuptoni, i nderuari Qosje, ku është problemi?! Kjo ndodh te shtatdhjetë për qind e popullsisë shqiptare! Ndërkaq ju pritni lumin të fryhet që të marrë rrugë krye në vete, ta lëshoj shtratin dhe ta bëjë rrëmujë gjuhën, këtë gjuhë sa të bukur aq dhe të pafajshme për tekat e të tjerëve, njëri prej të cilëve jeni edhe ju. Se nuk ka shkuar puna si duhet në atë Kongres, të cilin e mbikqyrte diktatori, natyrisht me ndihmën e gjuhëtarëve partiakë si puna e gjuhëtarit kosëtar Kostallari, mentorit tuaj, por dhe me qëndrimin që mbajtën dy korifenjtë e gjuhës shqipe atëherë të gjallë Eqrem Çabej dhe Selman Riza, të cilët ishin profesorët tuaj, për nga dija them, kjo nuk do shumë mend... 

As Çabej nuk ishte aq entuziast për çfarë vendosej në atë Kongres, dhe kjo shihet nga qëndrimi që mbajti ndaj drejtshkrimit atëherë, as Selman Riza, gjuhëtari më i shquar pas Çabejt në historinë e gjuhës shqipe... Çabej nuk i gëzohej hiç asgjësimit ashtu padrejtësisht të dialektit gegë, sepse ishte ai që ia dinte vlerën këtij dialekti më mirë se çdokush tjetër. Ai e kishte studjuar me themel këtë dialekt dhe e dinte mirë se ashtu, me diktat, nuk mund t'u merrej goja shtatdhjetë për qind të shqiptarëve. 

Ndërkaq Selman Riza, i cili i rrekej gjuhës me "këmbëngulësi dhe sevda", nuk mund ta merrte fjalën për të shprehur pikëpamjet e tij për një çështje ndër më kryesoret që kishte të bënte për dhe me gjuhën shqipe për kohën, gjuhë të cilës ia kushtoi një jetë të tërë prej shkencëtari këmbëngulës që t'ia njohë më të fshehtat e saj. Dhe kjo thotë mjaft. Kur ishte puna te nënvlerësimi i toskërishtes në një kohë më të hershme, ishte mu ky Selman Riza që ngriti zërin dhe tha se shqiponja jonë ka dy krerë, prandaj dhe shqipja do të ketë dy variante! Ishte puna e mbrojtjes së toskërishtes atëherë, jo diçka tjetër. 

E mu ky Selman Riza nuk mundi ta marrë fjalën në Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit të Gjuhës Shqipe në nëntorin e 1972-ës, por dëgjoi sesi të tjerët, jokompetentët, me urdhër nga lart, sakatosnin pasurinë e gjallë të gjuhës shqipe, dialektin gegë, krejt padrejtësisht, ndërkaq ju si i ardhur në Kongres nga Kosova, mburreshit me vënien e nënshkrimit tuaj mu për këtë sakatim !  Por edhe njëri ndër gramatikologët më të mirë të asaj kohe, gramatikologu i gegërishtes, Martin Camaj, nuk mund të merrte pjesë në atë Kongres përderisa në të merrnin pjesë edhe mësues fshati! 

Keni dëgjuar se Lasgush Poradeci nuk e ka vënë nëshkrimin për zhdukjen e gegërishtes në atë Kongres edhe pse emri i tij figuronte me numër rendor 54 dhe edhe sot figuron si nënshkrues i atyre vendimeve për habinë e të gjithëve në librin "Drejtshkrimi i gjuhës shqipe" (Tiranë 1973)?! Dhe nuk e ka vënë sepse ai ishte një shijues i hollë i i poezisë shqipe që vinte nga gegërishtja dhe sidomos i miqve të tij Fishta, Mjedja etj. 

Pse i nderuar Qosje, dini të na tregoni? Po kur të na tregoni, e unë pak besoj se ju do të na tregoni, se jemi të vegjël ne për t'ju bërë pyetje të tilla juve, si "baba" i kombit që mendoni dhe dëshironi të jeni, lerini pak arsyet jashtëgjuhësore anash dhe kredhuni në shkencën gjuhësore më shumë, por, amani ju qoftë, mos na e përzieni përgjigjen me patriotizëm, se nuk po shitet më! Vetë e keni thënë njëherë e një kohë se ndjenjat patriotike janë te shumë kush, prandaj mund të jenë të thella e jo të thella, bindëse e jo bindëse. 

Para gjuhës nuk pranoj të më shitet patriotizëm, sepse nuk mund të më jetë asgjë më e dhimbshme se gjuha që po bdaret, po e humb ndjenjen e po mbetet e thatë në shprehjen e saj me këto rregulla që ju i keni nënshkruar. Ku janë poezitë e mira shqipe që do të duhej të shkruheshin gegërisht që nuk po mund t'i lexojmë më, pra të krijuara rishtaz, përveç atyre që u shkruan para Kongresit?! A nuk ju thotë gjë kjo mungesë letërsie? E ju jeni shkrimtar, kritik dhe sidomos historian i letërsisë shqipe dhe duhej ta kuptonit dhe ta ndienit më dhimbshëm se çdokush tjetër këtë plagë që u është shkaktuar shtatëdhjetë për qind të shqiptarëve. 

Për fund, dikush që mund ta lexojë këtë shkrim timin, do të thotë se pse unë pikërisht Rexhep Qosjes iu kam drejtuar. Nuk është vështirë të merret me mend pse. Po pse, a duhej unë t'i drejtohesha Isa Bajçincës, gjithashtu nënshkrues në Kongres, që rri me kamxhik në dorë për të ruajtur gjuhën e sotme shqipe, pra të sotmen se për të djeshmen dhe të nesërmen nuk çan kokën fare! A mos duhej t'i drejtohesha Shefkije Islamajt, e cila mund të thotë se po kërkoj të flas me gjuhën time mahallishte, sikundër i tha Migjen Kelmendit në një shkrim që shkrim i thënçin! 

Do të më vinte keq të harxhoja kohë e fjalë me ta, kur pasurinë më të madhe të gjuhës shqipe - gegërishten, si studiues me alamet titujsh për gjuhën shqipe, e përbuzin dhe e quajnë gjuhë mahallishte! A mos duhej t'i drejtohesha Idriz Ajetit për këtë çështje në këtë moshë të shtyrë të tij? Dorën në zemër, mjaft ka punuar ai për gjuhën shqipe. Me punën e tij për shqipen e ka radhitur veten te ajka e gjuhëtarëve shqiptarë: Çabej, Riza, Demiraj etj. Por mjaft ka bërë edhe për gjuhën kostallarçe ai. A mos duhej t'i drejtohesha profesorit tim të nderuar, Rexhep Ismajli, kur dihet se ai nuk ka kaluar nga pozitat që ka pasur qysh në kohën e Kongresit për drejtshkrimin, por ka mbetur në të njëjtat kritika për të, pa e shtyrë çështjen aspak përpara! 

Prandaj, ngritjen e një Komisioni nga Akademia e Shkencave dhe e Atreve të Kosovës, komision që e quan veten "komosion rishikimi", dhe lëshimin për diskutim të një dokumenti të quajtur "Orientime" nga kjo Akademi, përderisa anëtarë të atij komisioni janë edhe disa nga mbrojtësit e gjuhës  "së sotme" shqipe, do parë me skepticizëm të madh. 

Tek e fundit asgjë deri më sot nga ai Komision, i cili, po të ishte këmbëngulës, do të bënte më shumë. Ky paralajmërim është bërë më datë 22.VI. 2004, por asgjë deri më sot. Prandaj jeni ju Rexhep Qosja që për këtë problem, që është edhe çështje mbrenda gjuhës, mund të bëni diçka për t'i dhënë udhë kësaj pune, pra për të integruar së paku infinitivin gegë në gjuhën standarde shqipe, sidomos kur dihet ndikimi juaj te frenuesit (njëri prej të cilëve jeni mjerisht edhe ju vetë) e integrimeve gjuhësore, prandaj edhe kombëtare, në Tiranë...  

Ju pra jeni një frenues dhe përkrahës i madh i linjës në Tiranë, e cila është kundër integrimeve të elementeve gjuhësore nga dilaketi gegë në gjuhën standarde shqipe. Por puna është që ta shihni realitetin me sy, të lëshoni pe. Vetëm kështu mund të kemi një gjuhë shqipe, e cila pastaj as duhet të quhet e sotme, as e djeshme, por thjesht gjuha shqipe. Për ironi të fatit, dy fjalorët normativë të gjuhës shqipe, ai i 1980-ës dhe ai i 1984 - ës, që pretendojnë të jenë gjithëkombëtarë, quhen fjalorë "të sotëm" të shqipes. E djeshmja është harruar qëllimisht! 

"Gjermani duhet ta mësojë çdo gjuhë, - thotë Gëtja, shkrimtar i madh gjerman dhe botëror, që i huaji në shtëpinë tonë të mos e ndiejë veten si i huaj, por si në shtëpinë e tij", ndërkaq ne shqiptarët e Kosovës (gegët në përgjithësi) në Tiranë, në mjedisin e gjuhës shqipe, po e ndiejmë veten bukur si të huaj, sepse si gegëve, si toskëve, po sidomos këtyre të fundit, po na mungon paskajorja gege në gjuhën standarde shqipe, gjë që do ta bënte më të lehtë komunikimin mes nesh. 

Kongresi na bëri të hauj, jo gjuha shqipe, i nderuari Qosje! Faji është te ju, jo te gjuha shqipe! Gjuha jonë është shumë e pasur dhe e zhvilluar. Pse të kursejmë mu këtu, në gjuhë? Gjuha na është dhuruar neve për t'i shprehur mendimet, ndërkaq ju, nënshkruesit e atyre vendimeve gjuhësore në Kongres,  na e vodhët gjuhën, gati se na e ndaluat pasurinë më të madhe gjuhësore shqipe! 

Prandaj, të mbroni edhe më tej vendimet e Kongresit të nënshkruar edhe nga ju, është më se anakronike! I mbroni ju apo nuk i mbroni vendimet e Kongresit, procesi do të ecë përpara, gegërishtja do të përfaqësohet herët a vonë me elementet e saj fonetike e sidomos morfologjiko-sintaksore në gjuhën standarde shqipe. Kjo punë do dhe duhet të bëhet nga gjuhëtarët dhe jo nga dikush tjetër. 

Krejt në fund, katër mendime nga personalitete shqiptare, që kanë emër secili në fushat e tyre krijuese - të gjuhësisë dhe të letërsisë, që janë për t'u pasur parasysh dhe që në një mënyrë a në një tjetër lidhen me vendimet e Kongresit : 
Eqrem Çabej: "Gjuha popullore përbën rrënjën që ushqen në mënyrë të pareshtur gjuhën e shkrimit. Kur kjo largohet nga ligjërimi popullor, largohet njëkohësisht edhe nga masat popullore, dhe rrezikon të bëhet një gjuhë letre, një gjuhë artificiale. Në qoftë se gjuha e shkrimit mbyllet në vetvete dhe largimi i saj nga të folët popullor theksohet edhe më tepër, me kohë paraqitet mundësia e një diglosie, një dygjuhësie, gjë që ka ndodhur në disa gjuhë të botës, edhe të Evropës. Për disa arsye sociolinguistike, të cilat nuk është vendi të shtjellohen këtu, edhe kalimi nga dialektet territoriale në gjuhën e shkrimit duhet të jetë i ngadalshëm e i harmonishëm. Gjuha e shkrimit nuk duhet të jetë dialektofobe... " 

Ismail Kadare: "Gabimet që u bënë në Kongres kanë qene se një grup shkencëtarësh stalinistë, gjuhëtarë stalinistë, për fat të keq ka pasur të tillë, u përpoqen aq sa mundnin të ndikonin, në çdo mënyrë, që ta nënvleftësonin fondin, pasurinë e fjalorit, të njërit prej dy dialekteve kryesore, atë të gegërishtes. Në mënyrë gati tinëzare, duke bërë sikur harruan, duke bërë sikur u shpëtoi, duke bërë sikur nuk u ra në sy, lanë jashtë fjalorit, që u hartua fill pas Kongresit të Drejtshkrimit, një pjesë të madhe të pasurisë gjuhësore." 

Engjëll Sedaj: "Çështja është mjaft e ndërlikuar pikërisht te paskajorja, sepse nuk e prek vetëm gjuhën e folur në sistemin e saj morfosintaksor, por edhe elementin më të rëndësishëm etnosociologjik të popullit shqiptar." 

Fadil Sulejmani: "Pse mos të ngrihet në normën letrare në gjuhën shqipe edhe paskajorja e ish-variantit gegë? Ç'të keqe do t'i sillte gjuhës së sotme shqipe letrare edhe përdorimi i paskajores gege me punue? Kurrnjë të keqe, vetëm mirë. Ç'dëm do të pësonte gjuha jonë letrare, po të miratonte edhe miratimin e paskajores gege me punue. Asnjë dëm, përveçse dobi. Mospërdorimi i paskajores gege me punue në gjuhën e sotme letrare do ta varfëronte atë, si nga ana gramatikore, ashtu edhe nga ana stilistike. Përkundrazi, përdorimi i këtij tipi të paskajores do ta pasuronte gjuhën e sotme letrare shqipe: strukturën gramtikore dhe mënyrën e shprehjes së saj stilistike e kuptimore... Në këtë mënyrë do t'ua bënim më të lehtë mësimin e gjuhës letrare shqipe, si tanëve, ashtu edhe të huajve, për ta përvetësuar atë më lehtë e më shpejt." 

Shpresoj se nuk do të më quani një njeri që po kërkon një identitet të ri, një gjuhë të re, një gjuhë standarde të re për gegët, por një njeri që dëshiron të mbetet në dhe me gjuhën shqipe, në rrënjët... 

Me nderime! 
Më 28.3.2006

----------


## Manulaki

Per fat te keq, shpirti binjak i Shqipes eshte ndare ne mes. Une pres me padurim bashkimin, njejesimin, shkrirjen e gegerishtes me toskerishten.

----------


## dodoni

Para disa kohesh, flitej qe eshte ne krijim e siper nje komision gjuhetaresh nga Akademite e Shkencave te Tiranes dhe Prishtines per me punue ne kete drejtim por si duket ende nuk eshte bere gje. Mendoj qe kjo ceshtje do zgjidhje sa me pare qe eshte e mundur, bile nese eshte e nevojshme, edhe politika duhet te nderhyje, psh. presidentat Moisiu dhe Sejdiu.

----------


## darkman

Kemi nje eksperience 30 vjecare te nje gjuhe te njehsuar, qe un do te doja te perkufizohej si shqipja zyrtare dhe jo letrare. Ky model nuk eshte perfekt, ka probleme dhe mendoj qe sistemimi te filloj pikerisht nga ky model. Nuk e shikoj te nevojshme fillimin e gjerave nga e para.

mendoj gjithashtu qe dialektet duhet te ruhen sepse jane pasuri. ne shkolle duhet te studiohen keto dialekte ne menyre qe nxenesit tone te arrijne te kuptojne Fishten apo autore te tjere qe kane shkruar ne gegerisht.
Me duket absurde qe studimi i gjuhes shqipe perfundon ne klase te 8 apo 9. Ai duhet te vazhdoje edhe ne shkolle te mesme ku dhe do ishte shume e mire te studjoheshin edhe dialektet. Fundja kemi vetem 2 dialekte dhe sdo ishte kaq shume e veshtire

----------


## Hyllien

Pse paskemi gjuhe zyrtare ne ? Vallaj duke pare krricat qe me dalin ne televizor e me flasin me greqizma,turqizma e sidomos italianizma zorr se besohet kjo historia e gjuhes zyrtare.

----------


## OROSHI

> Pse paskemi gjuhe zyrtare ne ? Vallaj duke pare krricat qe me dalin ne televizor e me flasin me greqizma,turqizma e sidomos italianizma zorr se besohet kjo historia e gjuhes zyrtare.


Ndoshta kjo vje nga gjuha e njehsuar e toskeve komuniste! :sarkastik:

----------


## Qerim

Nuk mendoj se gjuha letrare ka deshtuar tek geget.Ata e kane pervetsuar gjuhen letrare me nje aftesi te jashtezakonshme.Gegerishtja duhet ruajtur pasi eshte trungu kryesor i gjuhes shqipe.Por gjuha letrare ofron me shume zhdervjelltesi dhe mundesi pershtatje me terminologjine nderkombetare.

----------


## BROZALINI

z.DAVIUS, TE LUMTE MENDJA E DORA PER SHKRIMIN QE KENI BERE DHE ARGUMENTET QE KENI SJELLE PER DESHTIMIN E GJUHES SE ASHTUQUAJTUR "STANDARTE". 
PA PASKAJOREN E GEGERISHTES S'KA GJUHE TE "PERBASHKME"...

----------


## -BATO-

Në çdo shtet, gjuha letrare nuk flitet në të gjitha zonat. Nuk mund të sajosh një gjuhë që të flitet kudo, dhe të gjitha palët të mbeten të kënaqura.
Ndryshimi i gjuhës letrare, nuk do të sillte asnjë të mirë, por do të na kthente nja 50 vjet prapa.

Debatet për ndryshimin e gjuhës, sjellin përçarje mes shqiptarëve.

----------


## Gjinokastra

Njerëz si shumë po talleni me identitetin kombëtar !

Nuk ka asgjë si Toskërishtja si "gjuhë" standarte ! 

1-Toskërishtja është dialekt !

2-Shqipja standarte është shkrirje e Toskërishtes veriore me Gegërishten jugore !

3-Shqipja standarte është po aq e ndryshme nga Çamërishtja , po aq as nga e folura e Kosovës ! Prandaj mos flisni budallallëqe !

Disa shembuj konkret :

Toskërisht :

arthur ,

Gegërisht :

ardhun ,

standarte :

ardhur

etj.

----------


## eaglexxx

> Në çdo shtet, gjuha letrare nuk flitet në të gjitha zonat. Nuk mund të sajosh një gjuhë që të flitet kudo, dhe të gjitha palët të mbeten të kënaqura.
> Ndryshimi i gjuhës letrare, nuk do të sillte asnjë të mirë, por do të na kthente nja 50 vjet prapa.
> 
> Debatet për ndryshimin e gjuhës, sjellin përçarje mes shqiptarëve.


Ta mbeshtes mendimin

----------


## eaglexxx

*Cdo gjuhe ka dialektet e saj, por edhe standartin e saj*

*Anglishtja : English* 

1.	Welsh English 
2.	Scotish English
3.	Manx English 
4.	Mid Ulster English
5.	American English  etj ,,,

*Gjermanishtja : Hochsprache  /   Hochdeutsch*

1.	Friesisch(Frisian)                         
2.	Niederdeutsch(Plattdeutsch)
3.	Mitteldeutsch
4.	Bairisch-Österreichisch  etj ,,,


*Italishtja :
Stendarto(Norma )*
1.	Toscano
2.	Dialetti Umbri
3.	Sardo
4.	Veneto etj ,,,

*Frengjishtja :
Francais*
1.	Loraine franconian 
2.	Newfoundland French
3.	Chiac   etj ,,,

----------


## ZANOR

gjuha standarte andarte gjuha e stanit osht gjuha ma e mire

Nese shqipja ka dy dialekte: gegnishten e tosknishten, atehere ku osht Shqipja, cila osht gjuha shqipe?

----------


## Gjinokastra

> gjuha standarte andarte gjuha e stanit osht gjuha ma e mire
> 
> Nese shqipja ka dy dialekte: gegnishten e tosknishten, atehere ku osht Shqipja, cila osht gjuha shqipe?


O malo ! Asnjë gjuhë nuk ka një standarte 'të lindur' ! Por kryesisht zgjidhet një dialekt për përfaqësim ! Njerëz me 3 vite shkollë , ik pi kafe te blloku tani !

----------


## ZANOR

po fjala - standart, a osht shqip o malooo, ik e shko ne rrs

cila osht gjuha shqipe kur dy dialektet e saj jane gegnishtja e tosknishtja? Folni!

----------


## ZANOR

dy dialektet - dy deget, po trungu cili na qenka? Gjegjnu me arsye!

----------


## Bel ami

Harta E Gjuhes Shqipe

Ky eshte vetem nje ilustrim per tju dhene nje ide rreth ndertimit te Gjuhes Shqipe.
Ketu nuk eshte perfshire Gjuha Letrare,sepse behet shume e ngatruar.Ky ilustrim eshte per ata qe pyesin "Cila eshte gjuha Shqipe"
Gjuha Shqipe si cdo gjuhe eshte e ndare ne dialekte,nendialekte dhe te folme.Ka dy dialektet qe jane Toskerishtja dhe Gegershtja,ka te folmen kalimtare qe gjendet nete dy brigjet e lumit Shkumbin,ka te folme e vecanta si ajo e Beratit ...
Ajo qe eshte verejtur me shume prej gjuhetareve eshte se dialektet e Shqipes jane shume te afert me njeri tjetrin.

----------


## ZANOR

Gjuha shqipe eshte Gegnishtja e tjerat jane dialekte. Pra trungu i shqies Gegnishtja, perfshine 3/4 e kombit, qe eshte illirishtja e re, kjo qe shpreh illirishten e lashte. Po fjala standart, eshte shqipe? hmmm

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Gjuha shqipe eshte Gegnishtja e tjerat jane dialekte. Pra trungu i shqies Gegnishtja, perfshine 3/4 e kombit, qe eshte illirishtja e re, kjo qe shpreh illirishten e lashte. Po fjala standart, eshte shqipe? hmmm


O Zanor o Çeçen !  :pa dhembe: 

O cosa stupida ! O little mud troll !

Mos më bëj të ta çoj emrin edhe ty tek adminët , se babë Elbasanlliu e ka hëngër 2 herë(vetëm prej meje) ! Mos u grind me gjëra pa kuptim !

Çdo gjuhë e botës ka vetëm dialekte ! Çdo popull merr një nga këto dialekte edhe e bën përfaqësues , domethënë standart , letrar , zyrtar !

Anglishtja :

Britanike(Mbretëri e Bashkuar & Irlandë) ,

Amerikano Veriore(Kanada & Shtetet e Bashkuara) ,

Amerikano Qendrore(Bahamas & Xhamaika) ,

Oqeanike(Australia & Zelanda e Re) etj.

Italishtja :

Veriore(Kanton Tiçino & Republika e San Marino-s) ,

Qendrore (Italia Apeninike) ,

Jugore(Ishujt edhe bregdeti Jonik) etj.

E kështu me rradhë ! Asnjë gjuhë nuk ka një trung , por merret një dialekt edhe përdoret zyrtarisht ! Në MeB përdoret ai Britanik ! Në Itali përdoret dialekti që flitet në Italinë qendrore , kryesisht i bazuar në Toskanë ! Tek ne përdoret një përzierje e barazlarguar nga të dy dialektet !

75% e kombit janë Toskë , jo Gegë ! 1.200.000 janë vetëm në Greqi + 600.000 në Itali ! Bëji llogaritjet mirë ! :i terbuar:

----------


## ZANOR

> O Zanor o Çeçen ! 
> 
> O cosa stupida ! O little mud troll !
> 
> Mos më bëj të ta çoj emrin edhe ty tek adminët , se babë Elbasanlliu e ka hëngër 2 herë(vetëm prej meje) ! Mos u grind me gjëra pa kuptim !
> 
> Çdo gjuhë e botës ka vetëm dialekte ! Çdo popull merr një nga këto dialekte edhe e bën përfaqësues , domethënë standart , letrar , zyrtar !
> 
> Anglishtja :
> ...



o gjinokaaastra ty ceceni ta luejt omen!

Çdo gjuhë ka trungun e vet e deget dialektet, ashtu sikurse çdo bimë ka nji trung e degët e saj, po ti nuk din as sa pula ne tel - sa perqind janë nga Shkumbini e deri në Tivar e Medvegje? Çdo gjuhë ka trungun e saj, si gjuhë madhore e nji kombit dhe ajo është Gegnishtja mbi 3/4 e kombit shqiptar dhe tjerat janë dialekte. Sa përqind janë nga lumi Shkumbin e poshtë? Kaloi koha kur qitën hi syve me standarrrtin e andartin, se gjithsesi mbi 3/4 e kombit shqiptar as e përfillë aspak standarrrrtin.... pa na thuaj a është fjalë shqipe fjala standard? Nuk ka gjuhë standarde, po ka gjunë unike, gjuhë e unisuar, e plotësuar me dialektet e saj!  

    GEGNISHTJA OSHT SHQIPJA! TRUNGU NI SHQIPES OSHT GEGNISHTJA! Tjerat janë dialekte... 

    Mu për atë edhe nuk përfillet standarrti në mbi 80% as edhe ne media  !

----------

